# hts evo 4g shift boot loop



## romas (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi i need some help

it start happening when i try to reboot phone

it stuck in boot loop like it it turn on htc logo then black out and do all ower again, white screen with htc logo again and again 

I try every signal option in hboot whit sd card in or out

here more info:

speed xe ship s-on
hboot-0.99.0001
radio-1.08.01.0111
emmc-boot

any help?


----------



## reesekcmo (Apr 19, 2012)

Only time I've seen this is when the OS has been modified, it sounds like you did more than reboot the phone.


----------



## romas (Mar 6, 2010)

that day I was using time laps app, probably that was the cause later that day. I did could forse stop that app but i did not


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Can try this.



> Here's how you fix the reboot loop.
> 
> 1. Take out the battery for few seconds. Now put it back
> 2. Hold down the Volume-Down key, and press the power button.
> ...


Can also try this.

My HTC Evo 4G is stuck on a reboot infinite loop - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com


----------



## romas (Mar 6, 2010)

it dont have clear storage

it only have fastboot, recovery, factory reset, simlock, image crc
and none of them works only it works in fastboot-shod down


----------



## romas (Mar 6, 2010)

anyone has any sugestions with step by step instruction?


----------



## romas (Mar 6, 2010)

bump i still waiting


----------



## romas (Mar 6, 2010)

bumbbbb


----------

